# Customer says; Would you do a little extra?



## 70t351w (Sep 2, 2007)

I have already experienced with just about every job the customer wants a little extra right when I am finishing up. Of course I want to do a great job so they will tell there friends. So far it is happening on every job. Usually nothing big though.


----------



## Mitchell (Sep 2, 2007)

*I usually do it*

I will do A little extra if asked but I have shafted myself a few times. I usually say "sorry, I have to get to another job next time" when I have reached my limite.


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 2, 2007)

Look around the yards more when you are doing the estimates to see any potential 'while you are here' jobs that might come up. Let the homeowner know that that item needs attention and price them for it. Tell them it is an option so, if it comes up later you have already given the price for the work. The more detail and $$$ you give the customer at the time of the estimate the better, this helps avoid a lot of the 'while you are here' problems.


----------



## lees trees (Sep 2, 2007)

I charge by the hr on most jobs so just tell me what you want.


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 2, 2007)

*Dadatwins*

I second dadatwins....i dont no how to copy any paste...but 100% agree.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Sep 2, 2007)

i will do a little extra maybe a limb or two if its something i can reach from the ground or maybe a small limb when im in the tree . any thing more than that and i tell them its gonna cost some more money.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 2, 2007)

lawson's tree s said:


> i will do a little extra maybe a limb or two if its something i can reach from the ground or maybe a small limb when im in the tree . any thing more than that and i tell them its gonna cost some more money.


+1


----------



## Sprig (Sep 3, 2007)

I think Dada hit it on da veritable head. I do lots of 'free' stuff for people *but* there is a limit and if you're working it can be a time/money thing too, but at the same time it might be good to have a bit of cushion to accomadate an small extra just in case, this would be after you check out the job at hand, you can always give them a break if there's nothing else, that goes a long way for rep too imho. Oh, not a sexist thingy btw, but nice lookin' personable single scantly-clad women near my age always get a discount or no compaints for a bit of 'extra do this' (always work happier if my blood pressure's slightly lowered)  :hmm3grin2orange: 



Serge


----------



## lxt (Sep 3, 2007)

70t351w said:


> I have already experienced with just about every job the customer wants a little extra right when I am finishing up. Of course I want to do a great job so they will tell there friends. So far it is happening on every job. Usually nothing big though.



I think we all go through this, tryin to keep the word good about us!! what I have done is have my print shop put an "additional work" section on my contracts, basically it states the work outlined above is what the agreed upon price reflects,additional work regardless of time/debris involved will be subject to a minimum fee of no less than $20.00.

Charge them!!!! if they get one lil favor they will want another & another then its look at this, look at that. Time is $$$$$ I have a spot beside the additional work clause for them to initial, they`re aware right off the bat.

usually they will still ask, but then decline cause they thought you would forget about that clause they initialed, funny how puttin it in writing can eliminate that guilty feeling, I had the hardest time saying NO, now I just refer them to the contract!!!!

some will still be insistant that you could do it for free!!! I tell them when you go to the store & buy a gallon of milk ask if you can have the eggs for free!!

LXT..............funny, grasscutters dont get asked to perform xtra work or do they?


----------



## lees trees (Sep 3, 2007)

alot of times the customer will ask if we need anything water soda maybe a tip for the boys refer you to a neighbor, remember you next job. feels good doing a little extra. don't worry your still getting payed


----------



## SilentElk (Sep 4, 2007)

lxt said:


> LXT..............funny, grasscutters dont get asked to perform xtra work or do they?



Actually, they get asked to do more work that anybody. I did this a dozen eyars ago. Most people think because you have a lawn mower you dont mind pulling weeks, trimming trees or cleaning gutters. When I did trees, I never had a problem with people askign more. My theory is, if it took more than 5 minutes I charge and rarely did they have a problem with it.


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 4, 2007)

That's what i love about removals-usually not alot of "extra" you can do to a 6" high stump. 

I will not climb an "extra", but if someone has a couple of branches that can be reached with a polesaw or a brush pile that needs to be chipped, it's usually not a problem.


----------



## 2muchstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

i was taught the first thing in bidding is always include the extra in the bid.

this way you cover yourself and if you throw it in you are a making them happy , if you leave them feeling like you treated them special it comes back in spades.


----------



## lees trees (Sep 4, 2007)

beowulf343 said:


> That's what i love about removals-usually not alot of "extra" you can do to a 6" high stump.
> 
> I will not climb an "extra", but if someone has a couple of branches that can be reached with a polesaw or a brush pile that needs to be chipped, it's usually not a problem.



cant you just cut the stump so I don't hit it with the mower?


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 4, 2007)

lees trees said:


> cant you just cut the stump so I don't hit it with the mower?



No sir, if you look at the contract you signed, you will see that you agreed to have the stump removed. So tomorrow a stump grinder will be here and take care of that nasty little eyesore. Have a nice day.

Or

No sir, if you look at the contract you signed, you will see that you refused to have the stump ground out. And in the middle of the contract it states, "in the event of a full removal without the consent of the homeowner to have the stump totally removed, the said stump shall be left at a height of no more than 6 inches unless the homeowner gave written instructions differently." (Paraphrase) Now sir, according to my handy tape measure, the top of the stump is 5 and a half inches off the top of the ground. If you would like someone to come out and give you some options on what can be done with the stump, please call the number on the bottom of the contract. Have a nice day.


----------



## 70t351w (Sep 4, 2007)

*Little Old Ladies*

I passed out business cards in the neighborhood across the street, just to find a little ol lady that has a dead tree hanging over her neighbors house. It actually has three trees growing out of one, In which two are dead. And those two are hanging over the neighbors house. She cant afford to do both of them, so I agreed to do one. I will most likely do both then she can pay me the balance later. Funny when I was looking at the tree she kept farting. I could not look at my son because we both would have lost it. After a few seconds I turned to look at her and she was laughing!


----------



## lxt (Sep 6, 2007)

Beware of old ladies with gas!!!! especially if they laugh about it.

LOL.

LXT................


----------

